# I wanna be a post WHORE



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

Well


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

so i decide to start my own thread


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

and off i go


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

well i just noticed the time stamp on the posts is iff b/c currently its 10:12pm eastern time


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

and it said it was 3:13 am mhhh wonder ho to fix this


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

hey if anyone decides to join please let me know how to correct that issue


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

well so far pretty lonely


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

hey wait im here


----------



## Du (Jan 5, 2005)

Go to your control panel. You can change your time zone.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

oh yeah its just you


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

hey you know what you need


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

whats that bastard


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

hey no need to get pissy at me


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

fine what the hell do you want!!!!!


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

you need a avatar


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah i though about that


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

fine steal my idea, oh you need a sig too. it would make you look more cool


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

ohh cool thanks DU


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

yeahh the time is right now


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

alright 188 post


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

189


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

190


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

191


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

damn 5 sec rule on posting i would already have broken 200


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

193


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

194


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

195


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

196 almost there


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

197


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

198


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

199 yeah time to have a party


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

heyy everyone didn't show up


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

do wait here comes the rest of the crew


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

damn thats a lot of smileys


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

hell yeah we broke the 2 page mark


----------



## kvyd (Jan 5, 2005)

this is kinda pitiful


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

keep going


----------



## kvyd (Jan 5, 2005)

oh well


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

oh well


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

oh well another usless thread??


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

hmm i wonder how many post to get to page three


----------



## kvyd (Jan 5, 2005)

So how is tryintogetbig workin for ya?


----------



## Shae (Jan 5, 2005)

This thread is dead.


----------



## kvyd (Jan 5, 2005)

dead?


----------



## kvyd (Jan 5, 2005)

It does suck though.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

haha
dead yes


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

tryintogetbig is working great for me how is  kvyd working for you


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

hey the post entertained me for that breif hour of  boredom


----------



## kvyd (Jan 5, 2005)

kvyd is goin good


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

it need sex or violence.... or violent sex.....


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

well how about this


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

ok how about


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

and then one for rockgazer


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

ohh found a better one for you RG


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 5, 2005)

and one more for you


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

yes ive been waiting for a whoring thread


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

im


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

going


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

for


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

1000


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

this


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

could


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

take


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

a


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

fuck this one message every 5 seconds rule


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

damn


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

1


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

2


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

769


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

770


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

771


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

772


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

773


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

774


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

775


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

776


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

777


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

the pics were kinda small but thanks....


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

778


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

779


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

780


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

781


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

782


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

783


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

778 says 777


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

784


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

785


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

786


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

here kitty kitty


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

787


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

788


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

789


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

carrot for you...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

790


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

791


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

792


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

793


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

794


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

795


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

796


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

797


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

798


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

799


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

800


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

you need to say penis


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

fuck it im stopping


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

penis


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i said it


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

don't give up


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

7,133


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

im not saying penis anymore


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

vagina


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

greenhorn


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

breast


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

hip


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> greenhorn


 huh?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

thigh


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

the small of my back


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

nipple


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

slightly parted lips


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

uvula


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

pink


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

are you trying to cyber with me?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

orange


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

no distract you lol what number are you at now


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

im colorblind


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

grey


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

811


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

it goes faster when you are being silly


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

its easier with someone else talking


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

are you really color blind?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

ill give you my password and you can log on under my name and post for me


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

haha, no


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

what time is it where you live?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

*yellow*


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

it's 1:25 here


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

1:24 am


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

purple


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

here to sorry lol


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

boring night?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

your avatar makes it seem like you are persuing this goal like that haha


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

no


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

chatting w a friend


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

haha, yours makes it seem like your licking the computer screen


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

he had to step out


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

so is this how you've built up 7000+ posts in less than a year?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

it's lips not a tongue


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

yes but doing games like name that tune


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

fuq thread


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

821


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i know they are lips


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

824


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

825


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

826


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

827


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

828


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

829


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

830


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

boring night for you?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

gotta go keep it up


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

boring as hell


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

all my roommates aren't back from break


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and my dog is asleep


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and im sitting here eating the shittiest pizza ive ever tasted


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i would like a nice steak


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

but being a college student, im poor as hell


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

listening to grateful dead


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

Jerry can jam out


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

R.I.P Jerry


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

If he were alive i'd be a deadhead following them around the country wearing hemp pants


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

I have a grateful dead poster in my room called Dead Set


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

it's cool as hell


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

two skeletons overlooking sanfrancisco bay


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

one with an american flag hat one


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

the other with a crown of roses


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

one's wearing black chucks


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

the other's wearing sandals


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i think they're high on acid


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

im woring all by myself at 1:35 in the morning


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

man im cool


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

maybe ill have a beer


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

fuck it


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

im to lazy to go to the kitchen


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

this pizza still tastes shitty


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

damn this sucks


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

time to throw in a dip


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

a nice fat hanger


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

of kodiak wintergreen


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

you gotta have balls to dip it


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

im packing up the can


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

still packing


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

trying to get a quality pinch


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

time to open up the can


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i pack well i must say


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

taking the pinch


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

in it goes


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

cleaning my hands off


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

time to enjoy the degredation of my gumline


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

mmm this is nice


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

wintergreen


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

time to spit


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

into a cup I got from a snackstand on campus


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i got it after my history final


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

If anyone here is going to USC or does go here


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

Never take Dr. Littlefield for History


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

he is the most boring man in the world


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i used to shove pencils in my eyeballs out of boredom during his lecture


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

he could put an insomniac to sleep


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

enough of that crap


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

I had a chem professor from the Ukraine


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

his name was Lukzas Lebioda


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

I don't think that speaking english is a requirement to teach chemistry as long as you have a PhD


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

because he didn't speak shit for english


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

Lets see, who else did I have


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh, my statistics professor was hot


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i wanted to bang her


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

until i saw her sweatstains one day in class


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and the classroom was freezing cold


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

plus i think she might hav been a lesbian


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

she was definitely a lezzie


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

damn this thread was 3 pages long when i started


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

now it's 8


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

almost at 900


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

895


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

896


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

time to spit


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

this dip is relaxing me


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

899


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and there's 900, only 100 more to go


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

this could take a while


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

all ive got is time


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

no classes until the 10th


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

no work tomorrow


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

its whorin' time


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

but about this dip


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i can feel it eating away my gums


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

but damn is it good


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

4 bucks a can though


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

that is some expensive shit


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

but it is primo smokeless tobacco


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

alright, this is getting very boring


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

maybe ill take a break


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and look at some porn


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

no, i must be strong


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and focus on the task at hand


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

917


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

things are going slow


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

but they are going


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

this 5 second post thing is really ruining my quest


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

whose idea was it?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

crappy idea


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

damn it, there it went again


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and again


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

925


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

getting closer


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

spit break


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

piss break


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

done pissin


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

still dipping


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

oops, i lost a tooth


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

thats what dip will do to ya kids


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

everytime you masturbate...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

God kills a kitten...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

please, think of the kittens...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

inching closer


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

937


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

now im listening to Phish


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

the best band ever


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

its shitty that they broke up


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i saw them in concert a bunch


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

great times to be had by all


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

of course with the aid of some psychedelics


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i usually got all shroomed up


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

man was it a wild time


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

seeing Phish on shrooms is the best


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

bought them in the parking lot


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

from some hippie who was on LSD


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i chewed them up


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

strolled around with a few buddies who ate some too


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

then all of a sudden i was floating


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

so i flew in to the concert


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

continued to lose my mind


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

but i found it later


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

evidently i had put it in my back pocket


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

the mushrooms controlled my mind for 5 hours


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and it was wild shit


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

this girl next to me was bumping coke from her pinkie nail


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

her man was passed out cold next to her


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

so to wake him up


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

she gave him a hit of acid


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i mean if your passed out..


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i think the last thing you need is acid


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

when I saw them up in Greensboro...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

me and my buddies met an old ass hippie


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

he invited us into his damn limo


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and we smoked the shit out of some pot


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and he told us about his days touring with the dead


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and i just laughed at him


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

because i was stoned as shit


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

971


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

getting oh so close


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

still dipping


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

974


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

i cant think of anything else to type


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

im bored as shit


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

its obvious


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 5, 2005)

tryintogetbig said:
			
		

> Well


That's no way to live. Your post are something to be charished... Once you've lost your post you can never get it back. If everybody just went around posting with everybody else there would be threads everywhere. Before you know it post are leading to things like quick replies, pm's, sharings emails and things of that nature. This can lead to gettings worms and having viruses etc... Some of which can kill a computer! So as you see, respect yourself, and always use virus protection and post only with those who you know well enough. This is responsible posting and it will lead to a happy and healthy hard drive...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

oops, got busted by the 5 second police again


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

damn


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

980


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

were in the home stretch now


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

982


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

983


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

almost done


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

then time to go to bed


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

im sleeping all day tomorrow


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

then ill go to the gym


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

i am so reading this later the dead stuff is cool...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

where a hot chick with one nice ass works


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

she shakes it in my face every day


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and i wanna squeeze it


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

last 10


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

992


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

closer


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

still closer


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

995


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

996


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

997


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

998


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

999!!!!!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

number 1000


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

and thats all she wrote


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

im outta this bitch


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2005)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

peace


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

haha, were you reading this the whole time?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 5, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> That's no way to live. Your post are something to be charished... Once you've lost your post you can never get it back. If everybody just went around posting with everybody else there would be threads everywhere. Before you know it post are leading to things like quick replies, pm's, sharings emails and things of that nature. This can lead to gettings worms and having viruses etc... Some of which can kill a computer! So as you see, respect yourself, and always use virus protection and post only with those who you know well enough. This is responsible posting and it will lead to a happy and healthy hard drive...


It's a shame that kids these days are so hyped up on getting their post on...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> It's a shame that kids these days are so hyped up on getting their post on...


 hey that shit took some effort...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 5, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> hey that shit took some effort...


You feel better huh? Young punks... j/p bro


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

no i wasn't reading the whole time i left when i said n opened the page a while later n you were like 5 pages ahead.... i did this a few days ago 1028 posts in 20 hours.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 6, 2005)

well damn look what happens when im sleeping well that was a lot of post go cocks


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2005)

You'll never catch up


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

Will you ever catch *me* Butterfly?!?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 7, 2005)

Since I basically wasn't around much during my pregnancy... most likely not  I'm not that big of a post ho


----------

